
Ask HN: Nonprofits hiring web devs / software engineers? - warent
Hello HN.<p>Lately I&#x27;ve been looking at working remotely for a nonprofit organization. I&#x27;m a web developer with experience on the full stack, and it&#x27;s something I&#x27;m willing to take a pay cut for.<p>I&#x27;m realizing it&#x27;s actually quite difficult to find lists of nonprofit organizations hiring developers. Any of the usual outlets (angel.co, indeed, etc.) seem to make it almost impossible to filter on nonprofits alone.<p>Does anyone have any advice on some good places to find such nonprofits?<p>Thank you!
======
cimmanom
Look for nonprofit-oriented job boards such as Idealist.

Find a list of nonprofit orgs and pick out the ones you might want to work
for. Reach out to them directly. Chances are at least one of them needs
developers and doesn’t know where to start with hiring (or is having trouble
finding people to work for the salaries nonprofits can offer).

